# Gaerne Shoe Fit



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been using Sidi for year but am thinking of trying something else.

Can anybody tell me how Gaerne fits in comparison. I am a Sidi 44.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Sidi and Gaerne use exactly the same Italian sizing method. I returned my Sidi Dragons when I found the Gaerne shoes fit identically...for $200 less.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> Sidi and Gaerne use exactly the same Italian sizing method. I returned my Sidi Dragons when I found the Gaerne shoes fit identically...for $200 less.


Grave dig, but not even close.
Maybe it is the new models only but I bought a pair of Gaerne Carbon G.Myst's from Chain Reaction based on this thread but they are a good full size bigger than my Sidi Ergo 2's.

Just a warning to others.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

FTR said:


> Grave dig, but not even close.
> Maybe it is the new models only but I bought a pair of Gaerne Carbon G.Myst's from Chain Reaction based on this thread but they are a good full size bigger than my Sidi Ergo 2's.
> 
> Just a warning to others.


I switched from a Sidi 43 to a Pearl Izumi 43, and now I use a Gaerne Carbon G.Myst 42.5. So it seems Gaernes are a bit bigger than Sidis.


----------



## gizmocycling.com (Feb 21, 2008)

*Gaerne Cycling Shoes fit true to size*

The Gaerne Cycling Shoes fit true to size. Sidi's run a little small. So if you are a 44 in Sidi go with a 43.5 in Gaerne. check out www.gaerneshoes.com


----------

